# 48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI. The difference from 48.3 to 49.0 for the CAFD folder is 56 added and none removed:

Left base folder: C:\48.3_PSdZData
Right base folder: C:\49.0_PSdZData

Left Orphan Files (0)
-----------------------------------------------
Right Orphan Files (56)
-----------------------------------------------
cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_225
cafd_000000b5.caf.010_004_004
cafd_000000b6.caf.010_004_004
cafd_000000c9.caf.003_000_000
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_031
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_005_003
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_006_008
cafd_00000a07.caf.002_013_002
cafd_00000a48.caf.000_004_009
cafd_00000b0a.caf.000_024_001
cafd_00000b52.caf.002_010_000
cafd_00000c18.caf.013_064_004
cafd_00000ce2.caf.003_001_017
cafd_00000ddd.caf.003_001_017
cafd_00000ded.caf.002_002_007
cafd_00000e69.caf.002_002_004
cafd_00000e69.caf.002_002_005
cafd_00000ed9.caf.002_000_008
cafd_00000fa2.caf.001_004_000
cafd_000001a7.caf.000_012_004
cafd_000007a1.caf.005_028_006
cafd_000007c3.caf.011_000_000
cafd_000007c8.caf.006_008_004
cafd_000007c8.caf.006_009_004
cafd_000008a6.caf.001_005_000
cafd_0000012f.caf.012_006_021
cafd_0000012f.caf.012_006_022
cafd_00000014.caf.004_055_014
cafd_00000014.caf.004_055_214
cafd_00000018.caf.004_010_001
cafd_0000029b.caf.000_008_001
cafd_00000044.caf.008_005_000
cafd_0000067b.caf.002_003_142
cafd_00000069.caf.009_001_004
cafd_00000069.caf.009_001_006
cafd_0000090a.caf.004_001_017
cafd_00000092.caf.004_002_027
cafd_0000106d.caf.012_006_016
cafd_0000124f.caf.000_004_004
cafd_0000157f.caf.008_000_001
cafd_00000163.caf.007_001_009
cafd_00000163.caf.007_001_031
cafd_00000223.caf.013_008_004
cafd_00000286.caf.001_006_000
cafd_00000552.caf.001_029_001
cafd_00000553.caf.001_038_001
cafd_00000694.caf.003_003_042
cafd_00000721.caf.003_006_000
cafd_00000760.caf.006_000_051
cafd_00000794.caf.004_228_005
cafd_00000893.caf.006_050_012
cafd_00000896.caf.006_023_003
cafd_00000912.caf.003_007_009
cafd_00000913.caf.003_004_003
cafd_00001016.caf.001_003_000
cafd_00001060.caf.003_001_003
-----------------------------------------------
ISTA/P	2.49.0 Fxx Integration Levels

F001-13-03-501
F010-13-03-501
F020-13-03-501
F025-13-03-501
-----------------------------------------------
*NOTE: The 49.0 PSdZData release marks the end-of-life for E-Sys 3.18.4. The changes made to the F20 PSdZData in 48.3 are now across the board in the 49.0 PSdZData. Old Patch / Tokens will no longer work for any chassis.

To use the 49.0 PSdZData, you must upgrade.*


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

How do we upgrade to the new esys? ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> How do we upgrade to the new esys? ?


You have to download newer E-Sys, and buy an updated Patch / Token from someone who sells them.

The source I have provides E-Sys Patch for one version of E-Sys with EST Token Valid for 1 Year from Issue Date for 50***8364; / $65 / ¥200.

PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have to download newer E-Sys, and buy an updated Patch / Token from someone who sells them.
> 
> The source I have provides E-Sys Patch for one version of E-Sys with EST Token Valid for 1 Year from Issue Date for 50€ / $65 / ¥155.
> 
> PM sent.


$65 is about ¥400 RMB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> $65 is about ¥400 RMB


Yes, I know. I talked him down on the China Pricing. The price for China is ¥200.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

can you send me the info?
i do have a chinese bank account so i guess i can pay him the discounted china pricing?


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

any possible to have a group buy? That would be interesting tho.


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

That will be a good idea.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> can you send me the info?
> i do have a chinese bank account so i guess i can pay him the discounted china pricing?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> any possible to have a group buy? That would be interesting tho.


I just emailed him to ask. When I here back, I will advise.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Shawn, you foegot to send me the download link~


shawnsheridan said:


> FYI. The difference from 48.3 to 49.0 for the CAFD folder is 56 added and none removed:
> 
> Left base folder: C:\48.3_PSdZData
> Right base folder: C:\49.0_PSdZData
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> Hi Shawn, you foegot to send me the download link~


I didn't forget. It's not available online yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> any possible to have a group buy? That would be interesting tho.


Ok. Here is what he agreed to:

< 5 - regular price (USD 65)
> 5 and <= 10 - USD 58
> 10 - USD 53

Keep in mind the regular price is already discounted to start with.

If you want to organize one and then email him the names, that's fine.


----------



## dkf6566 (Mar 5, 2013)

i need a new est and psdzdata .how much money


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

Shawn: can you send me your source contact information?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkf6566 said:


> i need a new est and psdzdata .how much money





tristras said:


> Shawn: can you send me your source contact information?


PM sent.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

hello Shawn, are the latest e-sys and psdzdata available yet? thanks.


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

We could also collect $2 from each interested member and share one key...


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Come guys its cheap enough already...The member has put alot of effort into getting this token to work and should be compensated...The price is not all that much for the amount of coding that can be done to your car...


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

Practically speaking, how can one assess the benefit of 48.3 vs. 49 for e.g. F25?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

noka said:


> Practically speaking, how can one assess the benefit of 48.3 vs. 49 for e.g. F25?


No benefit. We've been spoiled by access to the latest psdzdata for so long, but most of the time we don't need it. Unless you car is updated to a newer I-Level or your car is a very new build, there's just no need to upgrade. If your car is updated go spend the money on a token and code to your hearts content for the next year.

Of course there's a chance that a newer token gets leaked. That's basically what happened for 3.18.4. What happens if this time the developer gets pissed, stops bothering with it and then in a year we're high and dry. Well the majority are anyway! Some people are lucky enough to know people in certain circles...and I'm not talking about me (

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> hello Shawn, are the latest e-sys and psdzdata available yet? thanks.


E-Sys is, but the PSdZData is still in the process of being Packaged now, and then it will be uploaded.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

How can I check to find what version of i-drive my F10 is on?
Also, where can I find a download link to E-Sys 3.22.5?
Also, could you FTP me the v49 files if I provided you some credentials?
Thanks or all the help!

I'd be down to go in on a group buy for the new key.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> How can I check to find what version of i-drive my F10 is on?
> Also, where can I find a download link to E-Sys 3.22.5?
> Also, could you FTP me the v49 files if I provided you some credentials?
> Thanks or all the help!
> ...


I assume you mean you want to check your car's Integration Level:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

PM sent for E-Sys.

49.0 just finished being packaged, but is not uploaded yet. When it is, you can pull it down.


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

Who actually develops/maintains E-sys?

Would be more appropriate to buy a key with the actual developer than paying $65 to some unknown guy behind a mysterious email address that can magiacally generate some binary files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kapitein Iglo said:


> Who actually develops/maintains E-sys?
> 
> Would be more appropriate to buy a key with the actual developer than paying $65 to some unknown guy behind a mysterious email address that can magiacally generate some binary files.


E-Sys is designed and built exclusively for BMW Factory Floor Technicians by ESG Elektroniksystem-und Logistik-GmbH, and the Tokens are issued by BMW's Automotive Security Backup Center (ASBC).

By all means though, feel free to contact them and apply for a legitimate EST for your illegitimate copy of E-Sys. Good luck with it.


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

ImSW1 said:


> No benefit. We've been spoiled by access to the latest psdzdata for so long, but most of the time we don't need it. Unless you car is updated to a newer I-Level or your car is a very new build, there's just no need to upgrade. If your car is updated go spend the money on a token and code to your hearts content for the next year.
> 
> Of course there's a chance that a newer token gets leaked. That's basically what happened for 3.18.4. What happens if this time the developer gets pissed, stops bothering with it and then in a year we're high and dry. Well the majority are anyway! Some people are lucky enough to know people in certain circles...and I'm not talking about me (
> 
> Sean


I have no problem paying for a key (it's not expensive). My X3 is a Jan-2013 build (relatively recent I guess). I'm not sure what "I-Level" means exactly (except that it's obviously some s/w revision). If my X3 was updated and it became incompatible with my current files, would the symptom be e.g. unable to connect to vehicle with E-Sys, or... ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noka said:


> I have no problem paying for a key (it's not expensive). My X3 is a Jan-2013 build (relatively recent I guess). I'm not sure what "I-Level" means exactly (except that it's obviously some s/w revision). If my X3 was updated and it became incompatible with my current files, would the symptom be e.g. unable to connect to vehicle with E-Sys, or... ?


For your F25, unless it was programmed in the last 10 days, you will not have 49.0 on it, which means you can use E-Sys 3.18.4 and the 48.3 PSdZData.

To check your I-Level though, read this post:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

F025-12-07-509 = ISTA/P 2.48.2 or ISTA/P 2.48.3 
F025-13-03-501 = ISTA/P 2.49.0


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume you mean you want to check your car's Integration Level:
> 
> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403
> 
> ...


Huge help as always! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am still a little confused on the I-Level.

Let's say 49.0 has an updated cafd for a module you already have like kombi or dkombi, is the module not going to recognize that cafd unless I have 49.0 on the car? Are there any documents that explain what the I-Level software contains?


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys is designed and built exclusively for BMW Factory Floor Technicians by ESG Elektroniksystem-und Logistik-GmbH, and the Tokens are issued by BMW's Automotive Security Backup Center (ASBC).
> 
> By all means though, feel free to contact them and apply for a legitimate EST for your illegitimate copy of E-Sys. Good luck with it.




I am currently reverse engineering the e-sys application.
EST token checking-algorithm has already been found.
Currntly in the process of figuring out what the optimal workaround would be: generating a compatible .est file or injecting new key-checking source code.

Shouldn't take much time.


----------



## bmwcoding (Dec 19, 2012)

Kapitein Iglo said:


> ...
> Shouldn't take much time.


:bow: That sounds really good.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kapitein Iglo said:


> I am currently reverse engineering the e-sys application.
> EST token checking-algorithm has already been found.
> Currntly in the process of figuring out what the optimal workaround would be: generating a compatible .est file or injecting new key-checking source code.
> 
> Shouldn't take much time.


Good job. This is a much better approach then your initial suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

Kapitein Iglo said:


> Currntly in the process of figuring out what the optimal workaround would be: generating a compatible .est file or injecting new key-checking source code.


For what it is worth - I don't think it is possible to create a compatible .est file... (And yes, that might be throwing down the gauntlet)

The <EST> tag in the .est file contains a PKCS#12 file, stored as base 64 encoded data. You can extract it and use openssl to play with the file - use the EST pin as password when openssl prompts you for the import password. Inside the PKCS#12 file there is a certificate and private key.

Contrary to popular opinion I don't believe "Code Away.est" was a leaked official token. If study the certificate included in this file, you will see it was created by bmwcoding.com - a self signed certificate.

What has probably happened was that BMW (ESG) tightened up the EST token checking in e-sys to exclude these self-signed certificates. So unless you have the proper CA certificate and private key to mint a new certificate the EST is unlikely to work in an unpatched e-sys.

As a side thought - since each EST token contains a certificate, issued to a specific person/organisation, I think it is quite unlikely that we would find a leaked official EST. Too much pain for whoever it was issued to originally.



Kapitein Iglo said:


> Shouldn't take much time.


Programmers always say that :rofl:


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

deonvdw said:


> For what it is worth - I don't think it is possible to create a compatible .est file... (And yes, that might be throwing down the gauntlet)
> 
> The <EST> tag in the .est file contains a PKCS#12 file, stored as base 64 encoded data. You can extract it and use openssl to play with the file - use the EST pin as password when openssl prompts you for the import password. Inside the PKCS#12 file there is a certificate and private key.
> 
> ...


The guy who is selling the tokens is creating customized .est files. The key is to patch esys, then make the est. Hint---look at the jar files.


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> deonvdw said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth - I don't think it is possible to create a compatible .est file... (And yes, that might be throwing down the gauntlet)
> ...


What I meant say above was that I don't think it is possible to create .est files that works without patching e-sys. Like you say - it is clearly possible to create .est files and patch e-sys to work with them.


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

Is there a torrent for psdzdata v49?


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

*Something for the brave*

Here is something you can try if you are feeling adventurous: replace the PSDZ_JOBS.jar file in psdzdata 49.0 (or 48.3 for F20/F30) with the one from 48.3 (or 48.1 if you have F20/F30) and update it to include missing .class files. Then use e-sys 3.18 and Code Away.est to code you car...

*DISCLAIMER:* This is only a thought experiment and I haven't yet seen psdzdata 49.0 nor have I tried it on my car. *You are on your own here.*

So, the procedure would roughly be like this:
1. Copy PSDZ_JOBS.jar from the mainseries\F0_xx_\F0_xx_xx_xx_xxx_\odx\src\odx-d directory to a temporary directory and rename it PSDZ_JOBS_old.zip. Then unzip(extract) this file into a directory called PSDZ_JOBS_old.
2. Now repeat the same process with the PSDZ_JOBS.jar from your new psdzdata, this time naming it PSDZ_JOBS_new.zip and extracting it to PSDZ_JOBS_new directory.
3. Compare the PSDZ_JOBS_old and PSDZ_JOBS_new directories to see if any new files were added. (You can use a tool like windiff)
4. Now copy any .class which only exist in the PSDZ_JOBS_new directory to the corresponding subdirectory in PSDZ_JOBS_old. DO NOT replace any files which already exist in PSDZ_JOBS_old with newer versions.
5. Now zip (send to compressed folder) the files and subdirectories in the updated PSDZ_JOBS_old directory and name it PSDZ_JOBS.jar. Do NOT just right-click on the PSDZ_JOBS_old directory and choose "Sent to compressed folder" - this will include PSDZ_JOBS_old as part of the filename of the files in the archive and we do not want that.
6. Make a backup copy of the PSDZ_JOBS.jar from your new psdzdata (in mainseries\F0_xx_\F0_xx_xx_xx_xxx_\odx\src\odx-d) and replace it with the modified PSDZ_JOBS.jar.

GOOD LUCK!  NO WARRANTIES EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED!


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

E-sys 3.22 EST had the payment.

Can I get the 49.0 links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> E-sys 3.22 EST had the payment.
> 
> Can I get the 49.0 links?


PM sent.


----------



## gintaras (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 49.0 what? PSdZData or SP-Daten?


PSdZData 49


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gintaras said:


> PSdZData 49


PM sent.


----------



## bulls91 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey there,

i drive the new F21 03/2013 and i´m looking for the latest version of e-sys and the psdzdata files which i can use for my car. I´ll be very happy if someone can help me to get the latest files. 

thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bulls91 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> i drive the new F21 03/2013 and i´m looking for the latest version of e-sys and the psdzdata files which i can use for my car. I´ll be very happy if someone can help me to get the latest files.
> 
> thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## fabbec (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey there and hello from Germany

i have an update on my 530xd and my old codings from HUD CIC Kombi and so on is broken 
and with the old 3.18 SP47 not going

Can I have a PN with new PSdZData newest ESYS Prog and contact to the Token man

Does anyone coding the HUD M on F1x F3x normal car









thx fabbec 
And sorry for my bad Englisch


----------



## fabbec (Apr 2, 2013)

thank you for the PN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabbec said:


> hey there and hello from germany
> 
> i have an update on my 530xd and my old codings from hud cic kombi and so on is broken
> And with the old 3.18 sp47 not going
> ...





fabbec said:


> thank you for the pn


No problem.

And you can't code M-Hud on non ///M Car as it requires M-Kombi.


----------



## fabbec (Apr 2, 2013)

What a ****ing I had it in my old E61 530d :bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabbec said:


> What a ****ing I had it in my old E61 530d :bawling:


Sorry. I know it was possible on E6x, but not F1x.


----------



## dseah (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Can pm me the download link for the 49.1?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dseah said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can pm me the download link for the 49.1?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dear Shawn:
May I have the 49.0 link for E53
Thanks!


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello Shawn,

I have a 2013 F30 with I-Level F020_12_07_533. I already have 47.5 PSdZData and E-Sys 3.18.4. Can you please PM me link(s) to the best versions to use with this setup?

Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> Dear Shawn:
> May I have the 49.0 link for E53
> Thanks!


I don't have E53 broken out, so you need to take it all.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

permesso said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2013 F30 with I-Level F020_12_07_533. I already have 47.5 PSdZData and E-Sys 3.18.4. Can you please PM me link(s) to the best versions to use with this setup?
> 
> Much appreciated!


PM sent in response to your same request in other thread.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn

Can pm me the unzip password 49.1 and ETK 03.2013 

Thanks.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

Send to repeat, sorry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can pm me the unzip password 49.1 and ETK 03.2013
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I'll higly appreciate if you can share me the link for 49 psdzdata or higher...

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'll higly appreciate if you can share me the link for 49 psdzdata or higher...
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## herbert330 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,
I come from a German forum "Engine Talk" and have my F11 always been with E-SYS 3.18.4 and the encoded 48.3. Unfortunately, my car made ***8203;***8203;problems and got an update. Now I would like to encode my settings again. I have read that I need a new e-SYS and a token. Who can help me and where can I get both? I hope for your help.
greeting
Herbert


----------



## bmw628_2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, Shawn
May I have the psdzdata 49.1 link too?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

herbert330 said:


> Hello,
> I come from a German forum "Engine Talk" and have my F11 always been with E-SYS 3.18.4 and the encoded 48.3. Unfortunately, my car made ***8203;***8203;problems and got an update. Now I would like to encode my settings again. I have read that I need a new e-SYS and a token. Who can help me and where can I get both? I hope for your help.
> greeting
> Herbert





bmw628_2 said:


> Hi, Shawn
> May I have the psdzdata 49.1 link too?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn...

much appreciate sharing me the 49.1 psdzdata

one more request..
is it possible to share me the pass for unzip the e-sys 3.22?

Thank you very * 2 much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Hi Shawn...
> 
> much appreciate sharing me the 49.1 psdzdata
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn

49.1 and etk password I have received your PM, thank you,

I found I to decompress need ESYS_v.3.22.5.rar the password and EST files, you can PM to me about it?

My English is not very good, once again express my heartfelt thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> 49.1 and etk password I have received your PM, thank you,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me links to the latest software ( PSdZData and E-Sys).
Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me links to the latest software ( PSdZData and E-Sys).
> Thanks in advance,


PM sent.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I got token and patchs from the one you mentioned and I have installed all newest version of E-sys (3.22.5) and psdzdata 49.1...really appreciated to all your help!!!

However, when I try to open connection via VIN, I got PSdZ error.
I don't know what is error code of [C028] below;
(I don't know how to attach the picture of error sign but here's the messages)

PSdZ Error
Open connection failed. [C028]
selectProgrammingTarget for Ethernet failed with MCDError (53315) internal error - (28) could not parse Db project [1692] - SYSTEM ERROR

Is this because of different target version?
my car is 2012 f10 520d and I got new program update from bmw service center 1 week ago.
I can only choose below target;
the target selector: Project =f010_13_03_502, VehicleInfo=f010

I assume the difference of 12 and 13 year of car makes internal target error.

please help me to open the connection~~

Thank you in advance for your advise~~


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn
My Car has damaged an BMW will code a new integration level.
Please help me with new 49.1 and Esys (any contact for token)

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hi Shawn
> My Car has damaged an BMW will code a new integration level.
> Please help me with new 49.1 and Esys (any contact for token)
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I got token and patchs from the one you mentioned and I have installed all newest version of E-sys (3.22.5) and psdzdata 49.1...really appreciated to all your help!!!
> 
> ...


I have never seen this Open connection failed. [C028] before.

F010-13-03-502 Target, the one without the _DIRECT after it, is the correct Target, and you should not have any trouble connecting to any F10, regardless of how old the car is.

How did you install your 49.1 PSdZData? Did you DELETE your current PSdZData folder (e.g C:\ESysData\psdzdata) and REPLACE it with the new one, or did you just COPY the new one on top of the old one?


----------



## taile (Apr 6, 2013)

hello Shawn, 
How do we upgrade to the new esys? Can you please PM me links to the latest software ( PSdZData and E-Sys).
Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

taile said:


> hello Shawn,
> How do we upgrade to the new esys? Can you please PM me links to the latest software ( PSdZData and E-Sys).
> Thanks in advance,


PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

I loaded the new version with 49.1 {Lite} and coded a new F10 without issue. I tried to code a 2012 F30 - 328i and I noticed the selection for the F30 was not available when I connected to the car. It did connect to the VIN and I was able to program a few things. But most of the modules were missing, HU_CIC. I also wanted to turn on the sport displays but they were not on the cheat sheet... I thought it was standard on ECO PRO models. I had a DEMO when my car was in service and it had the displays. Please help as I am new to coding the F30.
tx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> I loaded the new version with 49.1 {Lite} and coded a new F10 without issue. I tried to code a 2012 F30 - 328i and I noticed the selection for the F30 was not available when I connected to the car. It did connect to the VIN and I was able to program a few things. But most of the modules were missing, HU_CIC. I also wanted to turn on the sport displays but they were not on the cheat sheet... I thought it was standard on ECO PRO models. I had a DEMO when my car was in service and it had the displays. Please help as I am new to coding the F30.
> tx


F30 uses F20 PSdZData (Target).

Connect with the right Target, and then see if the Head Unit is a different type like HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, or HU_NBT.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I deleted current PSdZData folder (e.g C:\ESysData\psdzdata) and REPLACE it with the new one...

I think the patched file is somthing wrong....

when I replace est-cm-01.03.02 and psdz-core file to est-cm-01.03.02-PATCHED and psdz-core-PATCHED (I mean I just remove original one and replace it patched ones), then having trouble to run E-SYS. 

E-SYS is starting well but it disappeared during logging in.

But when I remove the -PATCHED from file name, then I can start E-SYS program...(But error occurs while openning connection) 

I think there are some problems on patch files....How do you think? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> F30 uses F20 PSdZData (Target).
> 
> Connect with the right Target, and then see if the Head Unit is a different type like HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, or HU_NBT.


Thanks MAN!


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have never seen this Open connection failed. [C028] before.
> 
> F010-13-03-502 Target, the one without the _DIRECT after it, is the correct Target, and you should not have any trouble connecting to any F10, regardless of how old the car is.
> 
> How did you install your 49.1 PSdZData? Did you DELETE your current PSdZData folder (e.g C:\ESysData\psdzdata) and REPLACE it with the new one, or did you just COPY the new one on top of the old one?


I deleted current PSdZData folder (e.g C:\ESysData\psdzdata) and REPLACE it with the new one...

I think the patched files are something wrong,

when I replace est-cm-01.03.02 and psdz-core file to est-cm-01.03.02-PATCHED and psdz-core-PATCHED (I mean I just remove original one and replace it patched ones), then having trouble on running E-SYS.

E-SYS is starting well but it disappeared during logging in.

But when I remove the -PATCHED from file name, then I can start E-SYS program...(But error occurs while openning connection)

I think there are some problems on patch files....how do you think?

Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> I deleted current PSdZData folder (e.g C:\ESysData\psdzdata) and REPLACE it with the new one...
> 
> I think the patched files are something wrong,
> 
> ...


I think something is definitely wrong with your Patch or Token setup.

This is what you should have done:

1) Rename files removing PATCHED from them.
2) Replace two E-Sys files with patched versions:

C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\lib\PsdZ\psdz-core.jar
C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\lib\estcm\est-cm-01.03.02.jar
3) Set E-Sys => Options => Settings => EST Tab => EST: to point to your New EST Token

Did you do exactly this?


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think something is definitely wrong with your Patch or Token setup.
> 
> This is what you should have done:
> 
> ...


Yes...I did exactly as instructed. 
If I rename patched files (remove -PATCHED), then I can start E-sys but can't open connection as I posted. I tried re down 49.1 psdzdata again and will unzip it again. 
It takes all day long to download and unzip. but will try one more time. 
Thanks. If you don't mind, I will keep you knowing the progress, Shawn.
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Yes...I did exactly as instructed.
> If I rename patched files (remove -PATCHED), then I can start E-sys but can't open connection as I posted. I tried re down 49.1 psdzdata again and will unzip it again.
> It takes all day long to download and unzip. but will try one more time.
> Thanks. If you don't mind, I will keep you knowing the progress, Shawn.
> I really appreciate your help.


Ok. Good luck.

Is your EDIABAS folder (e.g. C:\EDIABAS) still there?


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Good luck.
> 
> Is your EDIABAS folder (e.g. C:\EDIABAS) still there?


Shawn,

In case I fail again, could I have link to download 49 Psdzdata?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Shawn,
> 
> In case I fail again, could I have link to download 49 Psdzdata?
> Thanks.


Is your EDIABAS folder (e.g. C:\EDIABAS) still there?

Don't you already have the link? I am confused.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

I got link but don't have pass to unzip 49. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> I got link but don't have pass to unzip 49.
> 
> Thanks


I guess you are never going to answer my question about your EDIABS folder. I give up.

PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess you are never going to answer my question about your EDIABS folder. I give up.
> 
> PM sent.


When I removed 3.18.4 to upgrade. My EDIABS folder stayed put. I did back it up, but it was not removed by Win 7 PRO removal and install of 3.22.5
ER


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> When I removed 3.18.4 to upgrade. My EDIABS folder stayed put. I did back it up, but it was not removed by Win 7 PRO removal and install of 3.22.5
> ER


I have seen it both ways, where removal of E-Sys 3.18.4 also removes EDIABAS, and where it does not, and I am not sure why that is.

In any event, given his sudden connection problems, he needs to verify it is still there.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess you are never going to answer my question about your EDIABS folder. I give up.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn~~!!!

I finally opened the connection and did successful conding......
(I re-installed all E-sys, psdzdata, patch, and EST)

I really appreciate all your warm and expert help~!!!

Thank you soooo much..MAN~!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Shawn~~!!!
> 
> I finally opened the connection and did successful conding......
> (I re-installed all E-sys, psdzdata, patch, and EST)
> ...


Ok. Glad to hear it.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Shawn

one question my win xp professionell laptop is damaged 
i will by a new one
use every one esys under windows 8 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Thanks Shawn
> 
> one question my win xp professionell laptop is damaged
> i will by a new one
> use every one esys under windows 8 ?


I am running Win 8 64 with no problems.


----------



## gopitts (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Glad to hear it.


Hi, Shawn,

I just wonder what differences between new version(E-SYS 3.22.5 & psdzdata 49.1) and old one (E-SYS 3.18 & Psdzdata 48) in terms of coding...

I mean,
What new coding can we do more compared with old version?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gopitts said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> I just wonder what differences between new version(E-SYS 3.22.5 & psdzdata 49.1) and old one (E-SYS 3.18 & Psdzdata 48) in terms of coding...
> 
> ...


Nothing in terms of Coding. The coding that can be done to the car is determined by the ISTA/P version on the car.


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shawn,

Could E-sys 3.18.4 use psdzdata V49.0 after all ?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

kevin6063 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could E-sys 3.18.4 use psdzdata V49.0 after all ?


Yes, in general. You'll need a new token and patch for it to work, but there is a 3.22 available too (needs same patch and token).

A.


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

Akiss, Thanks!

I am using the E-SYS 3.18.4 now and I don't want to buy new token and patch for psdzdata 49.1.
So the psdzdata 48.3 is the latest version that could used and no need to buy new token and patch ???

Could someone answer my question ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could E-sys 3.18.4 use psdzdata V49.0 after all ?


Like Akiss said, you can use E-Sys 3.18.4, but it needs new Patch / Token, so at the point you might as well just move to the newer E-Sys version at the same time.


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shawn,

Could you give me the latest D/L link of E-SYS and psdzdata that no needs to buy new token and patch (version 48.3 ??? ) ?


Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you give me the latest D/L link of E-SYS and psdzdata that no needs to buy new token and patch (version 48.3 ??? ) ?
> 
> Regards,


Whether you can actually use 48.3 though depends on which ISTA/P version was last used to program the car. What version was that or what is the car's current I-Level?


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am trying to coding my friend's F10 535i, and his car just been programming to 2013 ISTA/P from BMW Taiwan dealer.

I didn't check the ISTA/P at that time but just get a alarm message when I try to " Read coding data " of " HU_CIC " module.
Therefore I can not get in and edit the FDLs.
That's why I think I may need the newer psdzdata.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> I am trying to coding my friend's F10 535i, and his car just been programming to 2013 ISTA/P from BMW Taiwan dealer.
> 
> I didn't check the ISTA/P at that time but just get a alarm message when I try to " Read coding data " of " HU_CIC " module.
> Therefore I can not get in and edit the FDLs.
> That's why I think I may need the newer psdzdata.


So, based on the fact that this car was just programed, and that you already tried to read it and could not, you know you need 49.x PSdZData.

So why waste time and bandwith trying to download 48.3?


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

As you said before, to use the 49.1 have to buy the new token and patch.

Beside I am not sure the 49.1 could solve my problem and thinking maybe the 48.3 is enough to solve my problem, haha !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> As you said before, to use the 49.1 have to buy the new token and patch.
> 
> Beside I am not sure the 49.1 could solve my problem and thinking maybe the 48.3 is enough to solve my problem, haha !


Ok. I can tell you with certainty that this car needs newer PSdZData. So, if you want to code it, you or your friend will need to bite the bullet and upgrade E-Sys.


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

OK !
Please give me the D/L link for latest E-sys and psdzdata and tell me the source to buy the new token and patch.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> OK !
> Please give me the D/L link for latest E-sys and psdzdata and tell me the source to buy the new token and patch.


PM sent.


----------



## kevin6063 (Apr 12, 2013)

By the way, how can I check psdzdata version that I am using on E-sys ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevin6063 said:


> By the way, how can I check psdzdata version that I am using on E-sys ?


The PSdZData Version you are using with E-Sys can be seen by the target Integration Level when you connect to the car.

The ISTA/P version actually on the car can be determined by reading the car's current Integration Level:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

The Integration Level can then be cross referenced to the ISTA/P version, e.g.:

ISTA/P	2.47.5	F010-12-07-533
ISTA/P	2.47.6	F010-12-07-533
ISTA/P	2.47.7	F010-12-07-533
ISTA/P	2.48.0	F010-12-11-501
ISTA/P	2.48.1	F010-12-11-502
ISTA/P	2.48.2	F010-12-11-503
ISTA/P	2.48.3	F010-12-11-503
ISTA/P	2.49.0	F010-13-03-501
ISTA/P	2.49.1	F010-13-03-502
ISTA/P	2.49.2	F010-13-03-503


----------



## Phil Gau (Feb 28, 2013)

Dear Shawn
Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Phil Gau said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## d3nnisc (Apr 14, 2013)

Dear Shawn
Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

d3nnisc said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Gears670 (Apr 1, 2013)

*E-SYS 3.22.5 and Token*

Hello Shawn,

I am a newbie to this site so please excuse me if I am doing this wrong. I am looking for E-SYS 3.22.5 or newer and a token/pin to perform coding modifications to my F10. I already have 49.1 PSDZDATA files but cannot use them with my 3.18.4  would you mind telling me how or where I can get a working E-SYS 3.22.5? Thank you much appreciated. Keep up the great work... read a lot of posts from you with some great advice :thumbup: Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gears670 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am a newbie to this site so please excuse me if I am doing this wrong. I am looking for E-SYS 3.22.5 or newer and a token/pin to perform coding modifications to my F10. I already have 49.1 PSDZDATA files but cannot use them with my 3.18.4  would you mind telling me how or where I can get a working E-SYS 3.22.5? Thank you much appreciated. Keep up the great work... read a lot of posts from you with some great advice :thumbup: Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## rovel (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear Shawn
Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.2 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.2 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


What version do you have now?


----------



## rovel (Apr 19, 2013)

My auto version:13-03-503, E_SYS Datasheet:3.22.5&49.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> My auto version:13-03-503, E_SYS Datasheet:3.22.5&49.1


So your car is at 49.2, but 49.2 added only one CAFD that 49.1 does not have.

Are you getting a E-Sys Missing CAFD [CO012] error?


----------



## andylamdl (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear Shawn
Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andylamdl said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me new e-sys and the 49.1 Pszdata as well. thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## andylamdl (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a E-Sys Missing CAFD [CO012] error,cafd_000000f9_007_003_024


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andylamdl said:


> I got a E-Sys Missing CAFD [CO012] error,cafd_000000f9_007_003_024


Ok. While you have 49.2 on your car, that particular CAFD file is not the one CAFD added in 49.2, rather it is an older CAFD that was dropped from newer PSdZData releases.

PM sent.


----------



## andylamdl (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. While you have 49.2 on your car, that particular CAFD file is not the one CAFD added in 49.2, rather it is an older CAFD that was dropped from newer PSdZData releases.
> 
> PM sent.


OK!I'll download the file,and try again later!thanks a lot


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Is the 49.2 realy out. and ready for download now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Is the 49.2 realy out. and ready for download now?


Yes, ISTA/P 49.2 is out. It added one lone CAFD file, which if needed can be added to existing 49.1 CAFD library. There is no need for a new standalone 49.2 PSdZData release.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

can you please send me the link
thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> can you please send me the link
> thanks a lot


I assume you mean the one 49.2 CAFD.

PM sent.


----------



## rovel (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So your car is at 49.2, but 49.2 added only one CAFD that 49.1 does not have.
> 
> Are you getting a E-Sys Missing CAFD [CO012] error?


YES!thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> YES!thanks a lot.


Which CAFD file(s) are you missing?


----------



## StevenBTO (Apr 20, 2013)

Can you send me a link for the latest e-sys, 49.1 data and 49.2 patch?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StevenBTO said:


> Can you send me a link for the latest e-sys, 49.1 data and 49.2 patch?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Analyst (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, can you also send me the links to download new esys, psdzdata, patch and place to get the token? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Analyst said:


> Hi, can you also send me the links to download new esys, psdzdata, patch and place to get the token? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## minjian (Apr 20, 2013)

Better avoid such queries.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

had my 2012 F04 software updated last month by the dealer. Will I need the 49.1 to code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kar Don said:


> had my 2012 F04 software updated last month by the dealer. Will I need the 49.1 to code?


Most likely.

If your I-Level is F001-13-03-5xx, you will need to update both E-Sys and your PSdZdata:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## vibui (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Shawn, can you also send me the links to download new esys, psdzdata, patch and place to get the token? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vibui said:


> Hi Shawn, can you also send me the links to download new esys, psdzdata, patch and place to get the token? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

@ shawnsheridan

Could it be possible to send me only the updated files?

cafd_000000f9.caf.007_007_001
cafd_00000b0a.caf.000_027_000
cafd_00000ded.caf.002_002_008
cafd_000001a7.caf.000_012_006
cafd_00000794.caf.004_228_007

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spitfire555 said:


> @ shawnsheridan
> 
> Could it be possible to send me only the updated files?
> 
> ...


I think you need a full PSdZData update.

Dropping newer CAFD's in older PSdZData libraries does not always work, as the newer CAFD often also need other supporting files included in the newer PSdZdata version it is part of (e.g. .jar, .dll, .etc.).

What PSdZData version are you on?


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

My car was coded last Friday at the dealer. Would you be kind enough to send me the links to new esys, 49.1 psdzdata, and the contact to get a new token?

Thank you in advance and for all your efforts here,

V1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VodkaOne said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My car was coded last Friday at the dealer. Would you be kind enough to send me the links to new esys, 49.1 psdzdata, and the contact to get a new token?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

> What PSdZData version are you on?


Actually 49.0.0.3 including the actually PDX template (003.000.084).

I really need only the updated files. It is for a project. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn. This morning, I could check my car ISTA/P and it's at the very latest 2.49.2 (F010-13-03-503). So thank you for your PM. :thumbup:

V1.


----------



## burgess (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Could u send me the link of new version unzipped E-Sys and PSdZData .

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

burgess said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could u send me the link of new version unzipped E-Sys and PSdZData .
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Unzipped?

Why, so you can needlessly download an extra 6 Gb?

No, I can't provide that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spitfire555 said:


> @ shawnsheridan
> 
> Could it be possible to send me only the updated files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## iBeech (Apr 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume you mean the one 49.2 CAFD.
> 
> PM sent.


Hey, i have Esys 3.18.4 and PSDZ 47.5

could you PM me with links to the software i need to code my F20 116i, which had its software updated last month?

thanks


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

*Help with coding my 2013 X3*

Hi Shawn,

I recently downloaded E-sys version 3.184 with psdzdata 47.5 and ordered my cable. Now, I am learning that v 47.5 won't work with my X3, (built end of Jan 2013), I need v 49.1. Also, I think I read somewhere my version of E-sys won't work with 49.1 so now I need a newer version than 3.184.

If you have access to newer versions could you please PM me the links?

Thanks much
ERK


----------



## RenatoFelicio (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi there friends, i received today my F10 525d, and i was thinking on adding some cool stuff has i did to my E82, i was using the D-Can cable with INPA and NCSEXPERT, but i see that now i have to buy or build a new cable, and use e-sys, that its new for me... can u please send me the links to the stuff i need to download for my car? its a brand new F10 525d 2.0 diesel bi-turbo. 
I saw something about tokens, how do that work or i have to pay to have the program? thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iBeech said:


> Hey, i have Esys 3.18.4 and PSDZ 47.5
> 
> could you PM me with links to the software i need to code my F20 116i, which had its software updated last month?
> 
> thanks





erkbiz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I recently downloaded E-sys version 3.184 with psdzdata 47.5 and ordered my cable. Now, I am learning that v 47.5 won't work with my X3, (built end of Jan 2013), I need v 49.1. Also, I think I read somewhere my version of E-sys won't work with 49.1 so now I need a newer version than 3.184.
> 
> ...





RenatoFelicio said:


> Hi there friends, i received today my F10 525d, and i was thinking on adding some cool stuff has i did to my E82, i was using the D-Can cable with INPA and NCSEXPERT, but i see that now i have to buy or build a new cable, and use e-sys, that its new for me... can u please send me the links to the stuff i need to download for my car? its a brand new F10 525d 2.0 diesel bi-turbo.
> I saw something about tokens, how do that work or i have to pay to have the program? thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## afafonin (Apr 25, 2013)

Shawn,

May I have a link for one updated file of psdzdata 49.2 (currently I have 49.1 installed on e-sys)?

Do you know what related with the errors when I try to read b-combi, fem_body, hu_entry, and rem modules (anyway I have cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_024, cafd_00000760.caf.006_000_019, cafd_00000794.caf.004_124_042, cafd_000007a1.caf.005_022_031 in C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd\):

cafd_00000760-006_000_019 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BKOMBI_0x60" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link BKOMBI_60_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BKOMBI_60_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

cafd_00000794-004_124_042 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:FEM_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

cafd_000000f9-007_003_024 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:HU_ENTRY_0x63" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

cafd_000007a1-005_022_031 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:REM_0x72" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link REM_72_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name REM_72_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

Can it be related to updated firmware in some car's modules or wrong Fxx chassis selection in e-sys? I have read VO by VIN.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pinkyicy (Apr 25, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can I get the link to 49.1 and e-sys 3.22.5 with key?
Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afafonin said:


> Shawn,
> 
> May I have a link for one updated file of psdzdata 49.2 (currently I have 49.1 installed on e-sys)?
> 
> ...


If you are trying to use 49.1 PSdZData with E-Sys 3.18.4, then this is the cause. You must update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pinkyicy said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can I get the link to 49.1 and e-sys 3.22.5 with key?
> Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## afafonin (Apr 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you are trying to use 49.1 PSdZData with E-Sys 3.18.4, then this is the cause. You must update.


I am using e-sys 3.22.5 with est token and 49.1 psdzdata version. What can be wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afafonin said:


> I am using e-sys 3.22.5 with est token and 49.1 psdzdata version. What can be wrong?


Your Patch / Token is not installed correctly.

Did you rename the two .jar files and copy them to the correct folders?

Did you set E-Sys options to point to your Token (.EST File)?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn!

It seems it's time to say goodbye to 3.18.4. A friend have a new F10 with 49.1 so I need also the links for e-sys, the psdzdata and a way to get the new token. Could you send me this by PN? Thanks in advance from Germany.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> It seems it's time to say goodbye to 3.18.4. A friend have a new F10 with 49.1 so I need also the links for e-sys, the psdzdata and a way to get the new token. Could you send me this by PN? Thanks in advance from Germany.
> 
> CU Oliver


PM sent.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

*How long do you leave ignition on?*

What is a safe time limit to leave the ignition turned on when coding? My X3 has a keyless ignition.

Thanks,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> What is a safe time limit to leave the ignition turned on when coding? My X3 has a keyless ignition.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERK


I would not do it. I always code with the Engine Running, except for the DME Module, which most people don't code anyway.

Proper System Voltage is critical, and I have seen so many times where the voltage has dropped or the vehicle just turned off mid-coding, and the CAFD being coded at the time becomes corrupted and has to be replaced.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Coding with the engine running? Since I have done no coding and have been getting my information from the E-sys install instructions that states, "Turn Car's Auxiliary Power On (Engine Off) and make connection to car with OBDII-Enet Interface Cable".

I just thought that you didn't code with the engine running. I would much prefer to have the engine on so this is good news!

Thanks,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Coding with the engine running? Since I have done no coding and have been getting my information from the E-sys install instructions that states, "Turn Car's Auxiliary Power On (Engine Off) and make connection to car with OBDII-Enet Interface Cable".
> 
> I just thought that you didn't code with the engine running. I would much prefer to have the engine on so this is good news!
> 
> ...


Yes, well ideally the car would be connected to an external charger, and the car not running so as to avoid any noise being introduced; however, with a well shielded ENET Cable, noise is not an issue, so you can run the Engine.

HVAC is a bonus.


----------



## el1te (Apr 27, 2013)

hey shawn,

i am very nwe to coding and will get my F10 525d in a couple of weeks, can you send me the links for 49.1 and e-sys?

thank you !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

el1te said:


> hey shawn,
> 
> i am very nwe to coding and will get my F10 525d in a couple of weeks, can you send me the links for 49.1 and e-sys?
> 
> thank you !


PM sent.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

*Seeking Cheat Sheet info*

I am still waiting for my cable. Maybe if I could connect to my X3 I would be able to answer my own question but any info I can obtain from the forum would be most helpful.....thanks.

In the docs there are 3 "cheat sheets", F-10, F-25, and F-30. I own an 2013 X3(F25). The cheat sheet for this vehicle is short.

I am wondering, is there much, (any?), module/code crossover within these lists? In other words are there modules/codes in the F-10 and F-30 that I can apply to the F-25?

ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> I am still waiting for my cable. Maybe if I could connect to my X3 I would be able to answer my own question but any info I can obtain from the forum would be most helpful.....thanks.
> 
> In the docs there are 3 "cheat sheets", F-10, F-25, and F-30. I own an 2013 X3(F25). The cheat sheet for this vehicle is short.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about why the F25 Cheat Sheet appears "Lite" if you will. Here is an online version that may have more than what you have:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmtiPUeimOhHdHRjWkhUOU5Lalh0RVRkcTNFTE9MS3c#gid=0

But, to answer your question, No, there is no crossover list. You can take what is listed on F10 and F30 Cheat Sheets though, and look in your equivalent F25 modules for the identical or very similar FDL Codes.


----------



## stuntin (Jun 7, 2012)

Can I get the 49.1 or 49.2 links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stuntin said:


> Can I get the 49.1 or 49.2 links?


PM sent.


----------



## navizip (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Shawn
Can you send me new E-SYS and the 49.1 Psdzdata as well. Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

navizip said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me new E-SYS and the 49.1 Psdzdata as well. Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

*cheat sheet functions having multiple modules*

Looking at the F25 cheat sheet I see that several options have more than one module/code setting.

Ex: "Close mirrors+windows+moon roof thru key FOB", lists 2 different modules, the CAS and the FRM, do both of these values have to be set, (aktv/Werte=01), in order to enable the function or does the setting of either/or do the job?

Thanks,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Looking at the F25 cheat sheet I see that several options have more than one module/code setting.
> 
> Ex: "Close mirrors+windows+moon roof thru key FOB", lists 2 different modules, the CAS and the FRM, do both of these values have to be set, (aktv/Werte=01), in order to enable the function or does the setting of either/or do the job?
> 
> ...


Yes. Many single functions require multiple FDL Codes across more than one ECU.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

More Questions, thanks, Shawn, for all your assistance.

Now, am I reading this right?...When coding an option not only are there multiple modules that have to be coded but, it is also, in many cases, necessary to code a werte value and to set a value of aktiv on the option as well. If this is correct than after setting the option to aktiv you save this step than you open the FDL editor, change the werte value and do another save, right?

Lots of bookkeeping here.

Thanks again,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> More Questions, thanks, Shawn, for all your assistance.
> 
> Now, am I reading this right?...When coding an option not only are there multiple modules that have to be coded but, it is also, in many cases, necessary to code a werte value and to set a value of aktiv on the option as well. If this is correct than after setting the option to aktiv you save this step than you open the FDL editor, change the werte value and do another save, right?
> 
> ...


No. For each individual code, it will be either a change made using the predefined Drop-down Box Values, or a custom Werte Value, but not both. Always look at the Drop-down first, as 95% of the FDL Changes are made here. The Werte Value changes are not common.


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I had to buy a new f20 at this time, therefore, the token & patch is necessary.
I would really appreciate it if you send me the file.
I has already psdzdata 49.1 to and esys 3.22.5.
Thanks, Shawn...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> I had to buy a new f20 at this time, therefore, the token & patch is necessary.
> I would really appreciate it if you send me the file.
> I has already psdzdata 49.1 to and esys 3.22.5.
> Thanks, Shawn...


PM sent.


----------



## rovel (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So your car is at 49.2, but 49.2 added only one CAFD that 49.1 does not have.
> 
> Are you getting a E-Sys Missing CAFD [CO012] error?


yes!File for "cafd_0000012f_012_006_023"not found![C012]


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the latest esys and psdzdata files links (i think 49.1) and the contact mail to buy the token coins. I have f30 and i-step level is 502.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

resaran said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the latest esys and psdzdata files links (i think 49.1) and the contact mail to buy the token coins. I have f30 and i-step level is 502.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> yes!File for "cafd_0000012f_012_006_023"not found![C012]


This CAFD is not part of 49.2 PSDzData. It could be an even newer version (e.g. 49.3) has been released.

I know you said you are on F020-13-03-503, but please double check your I-Step Current and advise what it shows:

www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

HKFM error cafd_000007c8-006_008_004 missing in 3.18.14
i cannot find this and other modules
HU-CIC works


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> HKFM error cafd_000007c8-006_008_004 missing in 3.18.14
> i cannot find this and other modules
> HU-CIC works


PM sent.


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

Thanks but I am still getting errors.
Here are some, let me know what you think.
































Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> Thanks but I am still getting errors.
> Here are some, let me know what you think.
> View attachment 374062
> View attachment 374063
> ...


Are you able to code any ECU's at all?

Which PSdZData version are you using?


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

THese modules were able to modify

Hu_cic
Cas
Cmb_media
Trsvc

Disabled side view cameras at speed
Disabled disclaimer warning at startup

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

I started with 47.5 and added 48.3
Should I install 48.1?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> I started with 47.5 and added 48.3
> Should I install 48.1?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What I-Level is your car at?

VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps, and I-Step Current is your current Integration Level.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> yes!File for "cafd_0000012f_012_006_023"not found![C012]


I can confirm now that all Fxx chassis I-Levels remained unchanged at Fxx-13-03-503 in ISTA/P 2.49.3, and that cafd_0000012f.caf.012_006_023 is 1 of 6 new CAFD's added in 49.3.

PM sent.


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*








Here is my configuration

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rovel said:


> yes!File for "cafd_0000012f_012_006_023"not found![C012]





grizzles said:


> View attachment 374222
> 
> Here is my configuration
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


F010-13-03-501 is ISTA/P 2.49.0. You need to be running E-Sys 3.22.5 and full 49.1 PSdZData.

Are you?


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

No,

I'm running 3.18 and 48.3

How can I get an update?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> No,
> 
> I'm running 3.18 and 48.3
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## DanielH (May 2, 2013)

Hi,
would you be so kind and give me a hint on how to get e-sys and those 'PSdZData" files please?

Just bought a new BMW 525d xdrive (F10) which should arrive within the next days. Production date of the car is march 2013.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## st74656 (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone know what I need for a 2014 f31?

[email protected]


----------



## afafonin (Apr 25, 2013)

You should use e-sys no earlier than 3.22.x and latest psdzdata 49.2 and later.

Are you going to buy a car in 2014?



st74656 said:


> Anyone know what I need for a 2014 f31?
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## st74656 (Feb 26, 2013)

afafonin said:


> You should use e-sys no earlier than 3.22.x and latest psdzdata 49.2 and later.
> 
> Are you going to buy a car in 2014?


all the Canadian f31's are 2014 model


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - &amp; 49.1 Changes*

What is the unzipped final file size of 49.1 PDZ file?
Also what is the best way to unzip it?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently coded my 2013 X3 to auto close my tailgate using the button in the cockpit or from the fob.
> 
> ...


I don't know what the issue is, but I would reset HKFM by VO Coding it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Then I would recode it all over again.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Shawn,

I can follow your process but what is the outcome of this? Am I resetting the system back to a default state? If so then any other coding I have done will get reset too, correct? And, what do you mean by, "reset HKFM by VO Coding it"?

Would recoding the SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI and TASTER_FBD back to nicht_activ, leaving the Werte value as 01, saving this and then recoding with the activ values accomplish the same thing?

Also, What is the ECU? All the instructions talk about the CAFD files. Is the ECU in the same tree under the coding button?

I am really quite new to coding this is why I have these questions.

But, I really do thank you for your assistance.

ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I can follow your process but what is the outcome of this? Am I resetting the system back to a default state? If so then any other coding I have done will get reset too, correct?
> 
> ...


An ECU is an Electronic Control Unit, aka Module. When you read your SVT, you see all your car's ECU's (FRM, HU_CIC, CAS, IHKM, etc.).

Resetting an ECU by VO Coding it will erase all your FDL Coding and return the ECU to its original settings, which in this case is what we want. Since you are only VO Coding IHKM, you do not have to worry about all the other FDL Coding you did in other ECU's, as that will remain.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Shawn,

This is really interesting. Are the ECUs physical modules or are they logical modules? In other words do many ECUs exist on one processor or are there lots and lots of pieces of hardware, one for each ECU?

ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> This is really interesting. Are the ECUs physical modules or are they logical modules? In other words do many ECUs exist on one processor or are there lots and lots of pieces of hardware, one for each ECU?
> 
> ERK


They are physical and individual, and can be a standalone modules like a Combox, or built into a Component like the Instrument Cluster.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawn when you get a chance can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> shawn when you get a chance can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Shawn,

I posted twice cause I thought this thread was the wrong place to post and didn't see a place to delete it from here. Won't do it again.

A question: If I do a complete reset on the ECU, as you suggested, is it possible I may wipe something out, other than my changes, that could cause me more headaches? Is it possible that when the vehicle left the factory or at the dealer something was coded that changed the default settings?

Thanks,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I posted twice cause I thought this thread was the wrong place to post and didn't see a place to delete it from here. Won't do it again.
> 
> ...


Actually, you are correct. The new thread you opened was the appropriate thing, and this is the cross post. Unfortunately, you can not delete posts on Bimmerfest, although I wish you could.

To answer your question, no, it is not possible to wipe something out other than your changes. When you VO code an ECU, it undergoes the same identical process that your dealer does when they program your car with ISTA/P, which is to code 100% of the ECU to predefined settings required to support all your vehicle options defined in your Vehicle Order (VO) based on your vehicle's Production Date. What you end up with is an ECU matching its original as delivered state.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hi my friend.*

can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Shawn,

Going to reprogram the HKFM today. I first tried to set the CADF values back to their original state, (kinda nervous about reprogramming the entire ECU), but this didn't work. I also don't understand why after programming it takes up to 2 hours for the programming to take effect. If you have the time can you explain please? And, does this mean waiting 2 hours with the ignition on and engine running?

When I reprogram the ECU do you know if it will take effect immediately or do I need to wait some time period?

The psdzdata file I am using is 49.1 with a 49.2 patch on E-Sys 3.22.5, (obtained about 2 weeks ago). Would it be to my advantage to upgrade my psdzdata file to 49.3? My X3 was built end of Jan/beginning of Feb 2013. If I do update the psdzdata file to 49.3 is it just a matter of replacing my current file with this new one?

Just curious, does the data to reprogram the ECU to the VO come from the psdzdata file based on my vehicle's VIN?

Again, I appreciate the assistance. Thanks,
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Going to reprogram the HKFM today. I first tried to set the CADF values back to their original state, (kinda nervous about reprogramming the entire ECU), but this didn't work. I also don't understand why after programming it takes up to 2 hours for the programming to take effect. If you have the time can you explain please? And, does this mean waiting 2 hours with the ignition on and engine running?
> 
> ...


You should not worry about VO Coding any ECU. As I already explained, this is harmless, and it is what your dealer does. And you are not programming the ECU, rather you are encoding it. Programming would involve flashing new firmware on the ECU.

The only FDL Code that for some reason is not instant, is the Trunk Close from Fob and Dash Button. No one knows why that is. It is not really 2 hours, more like 20 minutes or so. The car needs to go into sleep mode (completely off for around 20 minutes) it seems in order for the FDL Code to begin working.

There is no reason nor advantage in your case to updating to 49.3. If you were to though, you would just REPLACE in its entirety your existing 49.1 psdzdata folder with the 49.3 psdzdata folder.


----------



## seksona (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear Shawn,

I just donwloaded *psdzdata 48.3*. Could you please PM me the paspassword for opening .rar file

Many thanks for your help.
Sekson


----------



## seksona (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear Shawn,

I just donwloaded *psdzdata 48.3*. Could you please PM me the paspassword for opening .rar file

Many thanks for your help.
Sekson


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seksona said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> I just donwloaded *psdzdata 48.3*. Could you please PM me the paspassword for opening .rar file
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ngo2 (May 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

My I-STEP Version is F010-13-03-503
Please PM me the link for the propper E-SYS and Psdzdata files (incl. rar passwords)

I'm useing 3.18 and 48.3 right now

Thank's a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngo2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My I-STEP Version is F010-13-03-503
> Please PM me the link for the propper E-SYS and Psdzdata files (incl. rar passwords)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## LowFlying (Feb 24, 2013)

Shawm et alia, 

My I-Step = F020-13-03-502
Currently using E-Sys 3.22.5 & PsdZData 48.3

The Transaction Report shows an error on a few CAFD downloads. 

does this mean i need a newer version of PsdZData?

Regards Chris


----------



## LowFlying (Feb 24, 2013)

Shawm et alia, 

My I-Step = F020-13-03-502
Currently using E-Sys 3.22.5 & PsdZData 48.3

The Transaction Report shows an error on a few CAFD downloads. 

does this mean i need a newer version of PsdZData?

Regards Chris


----------



## LowFlying (Feb 24, 2013)

apologies for the double-up


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LowFlying said:


> Shawm et alia,
> 
> My I-Step = F020-13-03-502
> Currently using E-Sys 3.22.5 & PsdZData 48.3
> ...


F020-13-03-502 = ISTA/P 2.49.1. You need to update your PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## findromy (May 12, 2013)

*Need download link*

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get the download link too. Thanks

I have few other questions about F02/750li BMW, can I PM you?

thanks
rs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

findromy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get the download link too. Thanks
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Yes, you can send PM.


----------



## findromy (May 12, 2013)

WOW --- LIGHTING FAST 

Thanks Downloading now.


----------



## erkbiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for psdzdata version 49.3?

Thanks
ERK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erkbiz said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for psdzdata version 49.3?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## afafonin (Apr 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

What's the difference between 49.2 and 49.3 ? May I have 49.3 CAFD updates?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afafonin said:


> Shawn,
> 
> What's the difference between 49.2 and 49.3 ? May I have 49.3 CAFD updates?
> 
> Thanks.


The difference is 49.3 Added these:

cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_228
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_006_059
cafd_00000c18.caf.013_064_006
cafd_0000012f.caf.012_006_023
cafd_00000794.caf.004_228_010
cafd_00000819.caf.001_011_001

These though can not just be added to 49.1 PSdZData Library and used, so if needed, the the full 49.3 PSdZData must be used.


----------



## afafonin (Apr 25, 2013)

Great!

I have been update up to 49.2 by adding one CAFD file to 49.1. What items I have for download? Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afafonin said:


> Great!
> 
> I have been update up to 49.2 by adding one CAFD file to 49.1. What items I have for download? Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? Thanks


Yes, I have 49.3 full, but unless you have 49.3 on your car, there is no point in downloading the 15 gb of data.


----------



## Phil Gau (Feb 28, 2013)

*E-sys 3.22.5*

Dear Shawn
Can you send me the newest version of E-SYS3.22.5? thanks

Please PM me at [email protected]

Thanks a lot

Phil


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Phil Gau said:


> Dear Shawn
> Can you send me the newest version of E-SYS3.22.5? thanks
> 
> Please PM me at [email protected]
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kazuyago (Jan 25, 2013)

can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazuyago said:


> can you send me the password for 49.3? Thanks!


49.3 what?

SP-Daten or PSdZData?


----------



## kazuyago (Jan 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 49.3 what?
> 
> SP-Daten or PSdZData?


PSdZData


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazuyago said:


> PSdZData


PM sent.


----------



## mgbikeer (May 15, 2013)

hello!
please for psdzdata 49.3. Thanks!


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Could I get PM for 49.3 as well. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgbikeer said:


> hello!
> please for psdzdata 49.3. Thanks!





ImpetuousRacer said:


> Could I get PM for 49.3 as well. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acidball said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> That looks possible. Can ypmleasese pm me pm a working version for my 2011 f10 would be grateful.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Tnhl1989 (Dec 30, 2009)

Could you pm me the info  ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tnhl1989 said:


> Could you pm me the info  ?


What info?

Without knowing what chassis you have, its hard to even guess.


----------



## Tnhl1989 (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? I'm looking to code a 2013 335is and a 2014 x535d.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tnhl1989 said:


> Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? I'm looking to code a 2013 335is and a 2014 x535d.


PM sent.


----------



## sofge (May 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? THANKS


----------



## sofge (May 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? THANKS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sofge said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Do you have a full 49.3 pack for 3.22.5 ? THANKS


PM sent.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*49.3 Cafd Files*

Hi Shawn,
I have 3.22.5 and 49.2 and i need 49.3 cafd files to upgrade 49.2 to 49.3 because i got cafd_00000794-004_228_010 file not found error. Can you send the link for 49.3 additional files to upgrade 49.2. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

resaran said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have 3.22.5 and 49.2 and i need 49.3 cafd files to upgrade 49.2 to 49.3 because i got cafd_00000794-004_228_010 file not found error. Can you send the link for 49.3 additional files to upgrade 49.2. Thanks.


No, you can not add 49.3 CAFD's to older PSdZData library. They need the full 49.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## F10J (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdZData files (and password), and maybe tell me how to buy the est token.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## F10J (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdZData files (and password), and maybe tell me how to buy the est token.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10J said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdZData files (and password), and maybe tell me how to buy the est token.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi 
Can you please send the password for the 49.4 psdzdata.rar files 
Thanks Tackerkratzke


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hi
> Can you please send the password for the 49.4 psdzdata.rar files
> Thanks Tackerkratzke
> 
> ...


550i / M5 does not come with ASS (Auto Start / Stop), as it is not available on V8 Motor.

PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 550i / M5 does not come with ASS (Auto Start / Stop), as it is not available on V8 Motor.
> 
> PM sent.


thanks 
it does and its worke fine 
BMW does not know how and why the engine, the kats the injectors are damaged


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

hi Shawn, may I have the psdzdata 49.4 too? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> thanks
> it does and its worke fine
> BMW does not know how and why the engine, the kats the injectors are damaged


It does what? You have an M5 with Ass?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> hi Shawn, may I have the psdzdata 49.4 too? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It does what? You have an M5 with Ass?


Auto Start Stop yes
german M5F10 08/2012


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Shawn, any idea when 50.2 will be available?


It is available now.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn, may I have the psdzdata 50.2? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> Hi Shawn, may I have the psdzdata 50.2? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is available now.


Hi, Shawn. Please PM link 50.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> Hi, Shawn. Please PM link 50.2.


PM sent.


----------



## cshopper (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, Shawn. Please PM link 50.2.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*



shawnsheridan said:


> It is available now.


Great. Could you please PM me the link? Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cshopper said:


> Hi, Shawn. Please PM link 50.2.





andreo said:


> Great. Could you please PM me the link? Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, 50.2 passwords please PM me, thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hello Shawn, 50.2 passwords please PM me, thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawn, the password has been received, thank you very much, please PM me FULL version of the password it? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hello shawn, the password has been received, thank you very much, please PM me FULL version of the password it? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thank you very much


----------



## Patrickpan (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi friend. Please PM link 50.2.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

wooh! please can I also have 50.2 version, please!


----------



## polluxbe (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello Shawn, can you PM me the link and password for the full version ? Thank you.


----------



## CastorF (Aug 3, 2013)

Shawn,

could you please send me the link to the newest e-sys and PSdZData and how to obtain the token and Pin

Thanks

CastorF


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hi Shawn*

Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links for 50.2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Patrickpan said:


> Hi friend. Please PM link 50.2.





kon said:


> wooh! please can I also have 50.2 version, please!





polluxbe said:


> Hello Shawn, can you PM me the link and password for the full version ? Thank you.





CastorF said:


> Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the link to the newest e-sys and PSdZData and how to obtain the token and Pin
> 
> ...





webb said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links for 50.2


PM's sent.


----------



## cshopper (Jul 29, 2013)

Shawn, can you PM me the link and password for the full version and also new DATEN for ista? ? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I have the link for 2.50.2 please?
> Do we know if the NBT updates are included in this release?
> Regards


I am not sure about the new NBT features. Flash your NBT and let us know. 

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashleygavin said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to send me the password for 50.2?
> 
> ...


You have E60 (SP-Daten) or F10 (PSdZData)?


----------



## 1989964 (Aug 17, 2005)

*daten*

Hi Shawn

can you please send to me ] the link and password for 50.2

many thanks, Nathan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1989964 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please send to me ] the link and password for 50.2
> 
> many thanks, Nathan


I am assuming you need SP-Daten.

PM sent.


----------



## Someone15 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Can you send me links for the newest E-sys version (I currently have 3.18.4), 50.2 Psdz data and password, and information about purchasing a token?


Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Someone15 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me links for the newest E-sys version (I currently have 3.18.4), 50.2 Psdz data and password, and information about purchasing a token?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn

can you please send to me only passwort for 50.2 pstdzdata

thanks 

Jan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please send to me only passwort for 50.2 pstdzdata
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bordins (Oct 29, 2012)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

Hi Shawn
Thank a lot to give me Ntuner contact For Ista D and Ista P.
Could you send me information by p.m. For newer E-Sys and Last pszdata..
(Now I have e-sys 3.18.4 and pszdata 46.4) 
Now I'm in holiday but next week I return to home and I have time to install everything.
Thanks in advance..

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bordins said:


> Hi Shawn
> Thank a lot to give me Ntuner contact For Ista D and Ista P.
> Could you send me information by p.m. For newer E-Sys and Last pszdata..
> (Now I have e-sys 3.18.4 and pszdata 46.4)
> ...


ntuner is here, amongst us:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7706025&postcount=9

PM sent.


----------



## FredM (Aug 8, 2013)

Any idead I need a new token for BMW Esys 3.18.4 and the psdzdata 50.2? I do have a "old" token only. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FredM said:


> Any idead I need a new token for BMW Esys 3.18.4 and the psdzdata 50.2? I do have a "old" token only. Please feel free to PM me.


PM sent.


----------



## Provinomico (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan, could you also pm me with the 50.2 download links/passwords, latest Esys, and info on getting a token? Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Provinomico said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, could you also pm me with the 50.2 download links/passwords, latest Esys, and info on getting a token? Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

So, in my summary the last working psdzdata file for E-Sys 3.18.4 is psdzdata 48.3?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> So, in my summary the last working psdzdata file for E-Sys 3.18.4 is psdzdata 48.3?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, except for F20/F30, in which case it is 48.2.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn!

Could you be so kind to send me the link for the 50.2? I hope, e-sys 3.22.5 should be enough for it.

Thanks in advance.

Greetings from Germany

CU Oliver


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*50.2 PSdZData*

Hi, Shawn

Could you send me the link and password of 50.2 psdzdata. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> Could you be so kind to send me the link for the 50.2? I hope, e-sys 3.22.5 should be enough for it.
> 
> ...





resaran said:


> Hi, Shawn
> 
> Could you send me the link and password of 50.2 psdzdata. Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Shawn, may I have the link to psdzdata 50.2? 

thanks again
Alex


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello
Can some one send me the link for psdzdata 50.2 too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jegen said:


> Hello
> Can some one send me the link for psdzdata 50.2 too?


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

May I have the 50.2 also.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> May I have the 50.2 also.
> 
> Thanks


Ugh. I get tired of guessing. PSdZData or SP-Daten?


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

WTH!!!! I thought you were a mind reader. I'm just kidding. Thanks for all you provide. 
SP-Daten please. 

Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> WTH!!!! I thought you were a mind reader. I'm just kidding. Thanks for all you provide.
> SP-Daten please.
> 
> Thanks again.


PM sent.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I used the 50.2 yesterday the first time for a 535d (March 2013 with a 6WB Cluster and I-level 13-07-504). After reading the ECUs I couldn't see the modul KOMBI in the list. Where is it gone?

I copied the 50.2 in psdzdata (I did the same with 48.3, 49.4 without problems), not more. Is there another copy needed?

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I used the 50.2 yesterday the first time for a 535d (March 2013 with a 6WB Cluster and I-level 13-07-504). After reading the ECUs I couldn't see the modul KOMBI in the list. Where is it gone?
> 
> ...


I have never heard of a missing ECU after PSdZdata update. You cannot merge one PSDZData folder into another, or you will have java soup. You should delete your entire PSdZData folder, and then replace it entirely with 50.2 PSdZData folder.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's the way I did it. I deleted the old folder and copied the new one. Exactly the same thing like every new psdzdata before. It was also my first time of missing a ECU after an update. 

The first try after read ECU Kafas and Kombi was missing. At the second try I could found Kafas. Where is the error?

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> That's the way I did it. I deleted the old folder and copied the new one. Exactly the same thing like every new psdzdata before. It was also my first time of missing a ECU after an update.
> 
> ...


This makes no sense. I would have to connect with Teamviewer and have a look myself.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Thanks for your help. The 535d is gone (was not mine). I will try it again with my M5 (49.4) and check it. If there is also a ECU missing I will come back to the teamviewer option. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for your help. The 535d is gone (was not mine). I will try it again with my M5 (49.4) and check it. If there is also a ECU missing I will come back to the teamviewer option.
> 
> CU Oliver


Ok. Please do.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Shawn
Can you send me the password for psdzdata 50.3 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can you send me the password for psdzdata 50.3 ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## seanli (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,Could you please PM me the password for psdzdata 50.3 as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seanli said:


> Shawn,Could you please PM me the password for psdzdata 50.3 as well?


PM sent.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Please do.


Hello Shawn!

I now tested it with my M5 (i-level 13-03-505) and the ECUs are there where they should be. Could this be an issue with i-level 13-07-504 (50.2)? It was the first time for me to code a Bimmer with this level.

Could you send me the link for the 50.3 so I can check it again next Monday when the 535d is here again? Thx.

CU Oliver


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for the Password 
i use esys 3225 and want to uprade to 3234 .
now i need the pasword to extract the files .
can i use the token for the 3225 ore Need i a new one (then sent me please the the email to get e new token)
thanks tackerkratzke from germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> I now tested it with my M5 (i-level 13-03-505) and the ECUs are there where they should be. Could this be an issue with i-level 13-07-504 (50.2)? It was the first time for me to code a Bimmer with this level.
> 
> ...


As I wrote before, using older PSdZData will not cause an ECU to not appear in SVT. It will only cause a "[CO12] Missing CAFD Error". Whatever caused ECU's to not appear in the SVT was some other issue.

If the 535d is on F010-13-07-504 or older, 50.2 PSdZData is fine. If it is on F010-13-07-505, then it needs 50.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> thanks for the Password
> i use esys 3225 and want to uprade to 3234 .
> now i need the pasword to extract the files .
> can i use the token for the 3225 ore Need i a new one (then sent me please the the email to get e new token)
> thanks tackerkratzke from germany


Sure, you can use any token with a current validity period; however, the Patch is E-Sys version specific, so the Patch from 3.22.5 cannot be used with 3.23.4, so you must get a new one, which comes with a new EST token anyway with a new 12 month validity, so in the end, your current token is of no use.

PM sent.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote before, using older PSdZData will not cause an ECU to not appear in SVT. It will only cause a "[CO12] Missing CAFD Error". Whatever caused ECU's to not appear in the SVT was some other issue.
> 
> If the 535d is on F010-13-07-504 or older, 50.2 PSdZData is fine. If it is on F010-13-07-505, then it needs 50.3 PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.


Hello Shawn!

The 535d had 13-07-504 so 50.2 should be okay. I will try it now with 50.3 to see whether the issue will be still there or not. Thx for the link.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> The 535d had 13-07-504 so 50.2 should be okay. I will try it now with 50.3 to see whether the issue will be still there or not. Thx for the link.
> 
> CU Oliver


If you use 50.3, and it works, it does not rule out that 50.2 was the cause of the missing ECU's, as the last time you attempted it, it could have been caused by something else.

You should connect to car again with 50.2, and read it again, and see if the problem exists, and then jump t0 50.3, and see if it suddenly appears.

In any event, you will find that 50.2 works perfectly fine, and that your real problem is this:



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I used the 50.2 yesterday the first time for a 535d (March 2013 with a *6WB* Cluster and I-level 13-07-504). After reading the ECUs I couldn't see the modul KOMBI in the list. Where is it gone?
> 
> ...


6WB Cluster is *D*Kombi, not Kombi.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello 

With "there was no ECU Kombi" I meant the 6WB Dkombi. Also KAFAS was at the first time not existing. Only after the second connect it was in the ECU list. I will try it on Monday with both, first 50.2 and after it 50.3. We will see. 

Thx for your help. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello
> 
> With "there was no ECU Kombi" I meant the 6WB Dkombi. Also KAFAS was at the first time not existing. Only after the second connect it was in the ECU list. I will try it on Monday with both, first 50.2 and after it 50.3. We will see.
> 
> ...


Ok. Was the engine running when you read SVT?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No! Only ignition was on. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> No! Only ignition was on.
> 
> CU Oliver


This could be the problem. Not enough Voltage for Kafas and Kombi.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Possible. But we did it direcly after a trip of more than 200 miles so the battery should be charged. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Slim125 (Mar 26, 2013)

Link and password for 50.2 please.


----------



## Givik (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,
Please PM the link to the PSdZData and contacts of the source of ESYS token... Ready to buy.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Slim125 said:


> Link and password for 50.2 please.





Givik said:


> Hello,
> Please PM the link to the PSdZData and contacts of the source of ESYS token... Ready to buy.
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## hirosan46 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello .
Please send me a link that is available PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
Thank you.


----------



## hirosan46 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello .
Please send me a link that is available PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hirosan46 said:


> Hello .
> Please send me a link that is available PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## foglight (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,
Shawn, may I have the link and password to psdzdata 50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foglight said:


> Hello,
> Shawn, may I have the link and password to psdzdata 50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ivladhar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello,
Sean, thanks for the INPA. I may have a link and a password to psdzdata 50,3 and E-Sys3.23.4?
Thank you!


----------



## ivladhar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello,
Sean, thanks for the INPA. I may have a link and a password to psdzdata 50,3 and E-Sys3.23.4?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivladhar said:


> Hello,
> Sean, thanks for the INPA. I may have a link and a password to psdzdata 50,3 and E-Sys3.23.4?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## netwon (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello .
Please send me a link that is available PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
Thank you.


----------



## netwon (Feb 13, 2013)

*duplicate*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

netwon said:


> Hello .
> Please send me a link that is available PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## foglight (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Shawn!
Can you send me the password for SP-Daten 50.2 ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foglight said:


> Hello Shawn!
> Can you send me the password for SP-Daten 50.2 ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kazuyago (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello Shawn.
Can you send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 ?
Thanks!


----------



## Gears670 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

May I also get links and password for psdzdata 50.4? Thanks Shawn!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazuyago said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Can you send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 ?
> Thanks!





Gears670 said:


> May I also get links and password for psdzdata 50.4? Thanks Shawn!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using BimmerApp mobile app


PM's sent.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

*48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - &amp; 49.1 Changes*

Hi Shaun, could I have the link for 50.4 please bud?
Regards
Jase

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Shawn.
Please send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 Full~
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Hi Shaun, could I have the link for 50.4 please bud?
> Regards
> Jase
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app





meddoo said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Please send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 Full~
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## fl_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Shawnsheridan,
I have a new F31 2014 (EU with idrive touch), I can use spdzData 48.3 with E-sys 3.22.5 or I need update SpdzData 50.3 and E sys-3.23.4?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fl_user said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> I have a new F31 2014 (EU with idrive touch), I can use spdzData 48.3 with E-sys 3.22.5 or I need update SpdzData 50.3 and E sys-3.23.4?


You can use E-Sys 3.22.5, but no way can you use 48.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## fl_user (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you !


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Please send me the link to the lastest Esys/data. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modeller said:


> Please send me the link to the lastest Esys/data. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## zms (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello Shawn, Please Fwd latest PSdZ Data and Esys with token.
Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zms said:


> Hello Shawn, Please Fwd latest PSdZ Data and Esys with token.
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Shawn.
Please send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 Full
Thanks tackerkratzke from germany


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi shownsheridan
Can i have esys with tooken too
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Please send me the password for PSdZData 50.4 Full
> Thanks tackerkratzke from germany


PM sent.


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

What is the difference between the full and lite versions of the PSdZDATA files?

thx
K


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kra808 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> What is the difference between the full and lite versions of the PSdZDATA files?
> 
> ...


The short answer is 15 GB...

The main core files for E-Sys are 5 GB, and that is all that is needed for all coding, and that is what the Lite Package is.

The SWFL files are the ECU Firmwares needed only for Programming (flashing) ECU's, which total 15 GB, are included in the Full version.


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good to know. Thx Shawn.


----------



## gooral (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Shawn, Could You send link to latest PSdZ Data and Esys with token.
Best Regards, gooral.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gooral said:


> Hello Shawn, Could You send link to latest PSdZ Data and Esys with token.
> Best Regards, gooral.


PM sent.


----------



## leiman (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Shawn
I also want to Update PSdZData to Ver 50.4 . 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leiman said:


> Hello Shawn
> I also want to Update PSdZData to Ver 50.4 .
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me also a link to the PSdZ data v50.4.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spitfire555 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me also a link to the PSdZ data v50.4.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jobin (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I've got a 2012 328i (not x drive). Which version of esys and psdzdata should I use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jobin said:


> Hi Shawn, I've got a 2012 328i (not x drive). Which version of esys and psdzdata should I use?


PM sent.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

Can you send me the link and password from the newer psdz up to 49.1?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Can you send me the link and password from the newer psdz up to 49.1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


Why are you stopping at 49.1? Only thing I can help you with is 48.2, 48.3, or 50.4. There really is no reason for using any other versions.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 48.3 vs. 49.0 PSdZData CAFD Changes - E-Sys 3.18.4 End of Life - & 49.1 Changes*

But I was 3 months to go, but end week fly back home. now I have to re-do the new data. and the new esys would be great as well 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> But I was 3 months to go, but end week fly back home. now I have to re-do the new data. and the new esys would be great as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## gooral (Sep 17, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks Shawn for sharing a link. All The best.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shawn, thanks a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn

can you please send to me also the link and passwort for 50.4

thanks and best regards


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn

can you please send to me also the link and passwort for 50.4

thanks and best regards


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

E-Sys 3.234 RC will work with 50.4 ? Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> E-Sys 3.234 RC will work with 50.4 ? Thanks !


Yes.



dov70 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please send to me also the link and passwort for 50.4
> 
> thanks and best regards


PM sent


----------



## new535i (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Shawn, 

Awesome help with coding - invaluable. I am just getting going. Have an F25 and F10 on the way. Would you mind sending the links for PSdZData and ESYS - latest?

Thanks!


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I said 51.1 is out, but I did not say I had it. It is still in the process of being pushed to dealerships by BMW AG.
> 
> That said, you shouldn't need it, so 50.4 should be fine for you.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks for sending!

The dealer is updating me to F010-13-07-500 this week to fix my B&O lighting. Will 50.4 work with that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

new535i said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Awesome help with coding - invaluable. I am just getting going. Have an F25 and F10 on the way. Would you mind sending the links for PSdZData and ESYS - latest?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Thanks for sending!
> 
> The dealer is updating me to F010-13-07-500 this week to fix my B&O lighting. Will 50.4 work with that?


There is no F010-13-07-500; however, 50.4 is F010-13-07-506, so it will cover from there and anything older.


----------



## Yuri018 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn! Please give a link to the latest version of ESYS and PSdZData + token and patch.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yuri018 said:


> Hi Shawn! Please give a link to the latest version of ESYS and PSdZData + token and patch.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Maxym (Nov 9, 2013)

Need token and patch for ESYS_v.3.23.4 also

v.50.4_PSdZData_Full/
ESYS_v.3.23.4/

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxym said:


> Need token and patch for ESYS_v.3.23.4 also
> 
> v.50.4_PSdZData_Full/
> ESYS_v.3.23.4/
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I said 51.1 is out, but I did not say I had it. It is still in the process of being pushed to dealerships by BMW AG.
> 
> That said, you shouldn't need it, so 50.4 should be fine for you.
> 
> PM sent.


The dealer updated my idrive today for a B&O lighting fix. I have to recode now.
Following some instructions I found how to lookup my idrive level, I have version F010-13-11-502

From your notes, 50.4 is only good to F010-13-07-506. Do you know if 50.1 will then cover my version when it comes out?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> The dealer updated my idrive today for a B&O lighting fix. I have to recode now.
> Following some instructions I found how to lookup my idrive level, I have version F010-13-11-502
> 
> From your notes, 50.4 is only good to F010-13-07-506. Do you know if 50.1 will then cover my version when it comes out?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn
My car will be coded on Monday. Do you know which version will they flash?
THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> My car will be coded on Monday. Do you know which version will they flash?
> THX


No idea. BMW rolls out the software to different regions at a time, and even after a roll-out, dealerships then update their Servers on their own schedule. Chances are good though you will get 51.1.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

do you already know if there are major changes from 4x.x to 5x.x ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> do you already know if there are major changes from 4x.x to 5x.x ?


Nothing I have heard of.

For 6WB Kombi, they fixed the HUD Entertainment / Phone List back in 50.2, but they still don't have HUD turn signals working in 51.1. :tsk:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ah ok... and for the old KOMBI? does it work there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> ah ok... and for the old KOMBI? does it work there?


Yes. No issue there. Just 6WB.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

I just got done coding 51.1. The HUD Turn signals are working.

I have a question. Previously the entertainment list and phone list would show up on my dash and heads up.
Now it only shows up in the HUD. Do I need to code for it to show on the dash? I don't think I had to code for that before?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> I just got done coding 51.1. The HUD Turn signals are working.
> 
> I have a question. Previously the entertainment list and phone list would show up on my dash and heads up.
> Now it only shows up in the HUD. Do I need to code for it to show on the dash? I don't think I had to code for that before?
> Thanks!


What do you mean coding 51.1? Which version is the car actually on?

Hud Turn Signals are working in which Kombi, 6WA or 6WB?

For Entertainment List and Calls, are these set to aktiv in Kombi?

HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE
HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE
HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What do you mean coding 51.1? Which version is the car actually on?
> 
> Hud Turn Signals are working in which Kombi, 6WA or 6WB?
> 
> ...


Looks like in HUD settings, if entertainment/telephone is checked, it shows in HUD. Uncheck it, then it shows in the dash. Prior idrive would show in both at same time. 
Have all the above as aktiv. Not sure how to tell if 6wa or 6wb.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Looks like in HUD settings, if entertainment/telephone is checked, it shows in HUD. Uncheck it, then it shows in the dash. Prior idrive would show in both at same time.
> Have all the above as aktiv. Not sure how to tell if 6wa or 6wb.


That is weird on the either or scenario.

If Kombi is factory original, just check your FA for option code 6WA or 6WB, or check it here:

http://www.bmwvin.com/

If it is 100% digital, including the Gauge Needles, it is 6WB. If you have actual physical Gauge Needles, then it is 6WA.

I am almost positive it is 6WA.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is weird on the either or scenario.
> 
> If Kombi is factory original, just check your FA for option code 6WA or 6WB, or check it here:
> 
> ...


It's 6WA, sorry, now makes sense, HUD signals arent working in 6WB all digital version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> It's 6WA, sorry, now makes sense, HUD signals arent working in 6WB all digital version.


Yes, that is correct. Still no working HUD Turn Signals for 6WB in 51.1.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that is correct. Still no working HUD Turn Signals for 6WB in 51.1.


Any idea how to get Entertainment/Telephone list in both again? Or not possible with new version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Any idea how to get Entertainment/Telephone list in both again? Or not possible with new version?


I have no idea, nor any way to test it as I have 6WB Kombi and no 610 HUD.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea, nor any way to test it as I have 6WB Kombi and no 610 HUD.


I got my car updated today from 47.4 to 50.4.
I'll check hopefully tomorrow to activate the HUD things again.

I had coded:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KOMBI	3000	BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE -> doesn't work anymore
HU_CIC	3000	HUD_TURNSIGNAL -> doesn't work anymore
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KOMBI	3000	HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE -> doesn't work anymore
KOMBI	3000	HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE -> doesn't work anymore
KOMBI	3000	HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE -> doesn't work anymore
KOMBI	3000	HUD_SPRACHEINGABE_ENABLE -> doesn't work anymore
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HU_CIC	3000	ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM -> doesn't work anymore
FZD	3002	AKK. QUITTIERUNG SCHAERFEN M. KLAPPENBETRACHTUNG -> still working after update
FZD	3002	AKK. QUITTIERUNG ENTSCHAERFUNG -> still working after update
FZD	3002	LAUTSTAERKE AKK. QUITT. TAGESZEITABHAENGIG -> still working after update
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HU_CIC	3002	FOLLOWING_DAB_FM -> doesn't work anymore
HU_CIC	3002	DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI -> doesn't work anymore
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FRM	3050	FLA_VERBAUT -> doesn't work anymore
FRM	3050	FLA_AUTO_AKTIV -> doesn't work anymore
HU_CIC	3000	HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT -> doesn't work anymore
KAFAS	3015	FLA_ON_OFF -> doesn't work anymore
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FRM	3030	FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT -> still working after update
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

doe's someone know why things are kept active? I thought this should be overwritten, especially when updating from a pretty old version to the newest.

thx


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Dear Shawn.
> X5 (f15) has sent a message to the coding problem. Please confirm. Thank you.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

update:

HU_CIC 3002 FOLLOWING_DAB_FM -> doesn't work anymore
HU_CIC 3002 DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI -> doesn't work anymore

Shawn?
Are you able to tell me if the FRM and FZD really did not have any updates since 47.4 ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> update:
> 
> HU_CIC 3002 FOLLOWING_DAB_FM -> doesn't work anymore
> HU_CIC 3002 DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI -> doesn't work anymore
> ...


Click on FRM and FZD ECU's, and select Detect CAF for SWE. Then examine the files shown for all I-Levels newer than F010-12-07-532 (47.4). You should see what files go with what I-Level, and if they are newer or not.

But something is wrong with what you are doing. I refuse to accept that all of the things you claim worked in 47.4 no longer work in 50.4. Something is not right with what you are doing. Are you going back and verifying (read ECU) after saving FDL Changes to see if they are actually being written and saved to ECU's?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn
Thank you.

Maybe i wrote it wrong.
I did not mean that I'm not able to code it again. What I mean is, that I'm just wondering, why some of my previous codings have not been wiped with the update. Some are still there (marked green)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Shawn
> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe i wrote it wrong.
> I did not mean that I'm not able to code it again. What I mean is, that I'm just wondering, why some of my previous codings have not been wiped with the update. Some are still there (marked green)


Because when a new I-Level comes out, not every single ECU is updated, it could be only one. When ISTA/P programs the car, it compares the current Firmware on each ECU to the latest Firmware, and only updates those ECU's needing an update. If an ECU is programmed, all FDL Coding is wiped out, but if the ECU was left alone, it's FDL Coding remains.

And then for an individual ECU that was programmed, you could see what appears to be a mix with some FDL Code changes being retained and others being wiped out, but that would be the result of changes made to the default codings for those FDL's. In other words, what once had to be FDL coded is now the default VO coding.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Is the 51.1 out of the box now and is there a chance to download it?

Thanks for help.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is the 51.1 out of the box now and is there a chance to download it?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Martin149 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,
i Need the ESYS_v.3.23.4 and the newest pszdata fullversion, my bimmer is now on Service and update.
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Martin149 said:


> Hi,
> i Need the ESYS_v.3.23.4 and the newest pszdata fullversion, my bimmer is now on Service and update.
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## pfitschi (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi 
i´ll get an update on my F11 next week, where can i get a link to 51.1 ? 


thank you 

TC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pfitschi said:


> Hi
> i´ll get an update on my F11 next week, where can i get a link to 51.1 ?
> 
> thank you
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Shawn I also need.



Maxym said:


> Need token and patch for ESYS_v.3.23.4 also
> 
> v.50.4_PSdZData_Full/
> ESYS_v.3.23.4/


Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Shawn I also need.
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

Hello. Can I also get a link to 51.1?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iansanderson said:


> Hello. Can I also get a link to 51.1?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## rcloud (Nov 14, 2013)

Shawn, would you send me the links for the latest E-SYS and Psdzdata? Thanks, looking forward to start coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rcloud said:


> Shawn, would you send me the links for the latest E-SYS and Psdzdata? Thanks, looking forward to start coding.


PM sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just coded my car after the update to 50.4.

All went well except these 2 things:

1. on every FDL coding I had this entries in the text box when coding was processing:


```
[I][COLOR="Red"]TAL execution started. [C205]
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.[/COLOR][/I]
```
2. the last coding which I did on the module FZD did not go through. 
I had the following error at the latest textbox:


```
Transaktions-Report:       Aktion: FDL Codieren

HKL [6b]
cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
   cafd_00000076-007_004_001 ProcessedWithError
```
and this was the text while the coding was processing:


```
Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-00000076-07.04.01 signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

[COLOR="Red"]TAL execution started. [C205]
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.[/COLOR]
ExecutionID=2013/11/17-21:03:51.033
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HKL - 6B] prepareECUforCoding started
[HKL - 6B] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HKL - 6B] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HKL - 6B] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[COLOR="red"][HKL - 6B - cafd_00000076-007_004_001] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62634, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, link=HKL_6B_ETHERNET>
MCDDiagService<id=346649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=RDBI_RASS - ReadDataByIdentifier ReadActiveSessionState, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HKL_6B_ETHERNET>
[HKL - 6B - cafd_00000076-007_004_001] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HKL - 6B] finalizeECUCoding started
[HKL - 6B] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - HKL - 6b] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code conditionsNotCorrect; ECU: HKL_6B_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR[/COLOR]

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: [COLOR="red"]"FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207][/COLOR]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "7s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
```
could someone help me please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What E-Sys version?

For connection:

Did you select F01 Target, and the one without _DIRECT at the end of it?

Did you select Connect via VIN?

For Vehicle-specific parameter (optional), did you select Series I-Step (shipment), with blanks in both dropdown boxes?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

ESys 3.23.4
Yes: F001 (without -DIRECT)
Yes: Connect via VIN
Vehicle Specific? Good question I'm not sure. What is the other? There are 2 things to choose. I was wondering about that, because this I had not with E-Sys 3.18. Which one should i choose? and how?
Because in the description "Getting started Coding" there this part is missing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> ESys 3.23.4
> Yes: F001 (without -DIRECT)
> ...


It is as I wrote. For Vehicle-specific parameter (optional), select Series I-Step (shipment), with blanks in both dropdown boxes.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

then it was so. because i did nothing change in the selection also not in the drop down boxes.

I'll try tomorrow again..


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn...

I tried again. Attached a screenshot how I connected.

The issue with the complete error was due to the fact, that I had to select the ECU HKL itself and press "reading coding data" instead of selecting the CAF and then read the data out. 
I saw it, because there were missing the last 7 digit on the ECU, when you read the data out.

So this is solved.

But I still get the MULF 55 entries while coding. What could this be?


```
Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-00000076-07.04.01 signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

[COLOR="Red"]TAL execution started. [C205]
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.
[MULF - 55] Could not read ComParam 'IS_FLEXRAY_ISOTP'. Maybe the template is to old.[/COLOR]
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Shawn...
> 
> I tried again. Attached a screenshot how I connected.
> 
> ...


What does I-Step Current show?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

attached.

this happens on all FDL codings. Also on other ECU's.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> attached.
> 
> this happens on all FDL codings. Also on other ECU's.


PSdZData version?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

50.4


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> 50.4


Well, F001-13-07-506 = 50.4, so no issue there.

When you updated to 50.4, did you delete and replace your old PSdZData folder with new one, or copy the new one into the old one?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I did a complete fresh install on an another Notebook.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> I did a complete fresh install on an another Notebook.


I have no idea. If it is me, I would uninstall / delete everything, and redo it.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hmmm...ok I'll try
Thank you anyway Shawn. :beerchug:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

but is this normal that you have to select the CAFD Folder itself to read the coding data instead of the green CAFD ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> but is this normal that you have to select the CAFD Folder itself to read the coding data instead of the green CAFD ?


Good luck.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good luck.


??
this is how I had two read the coding data for HKL and then the 2 green CAFD were read out and I had the two subfolders.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> ??
> this is how I had two read the coding data for HKL and then the 2 green CAFD were read out and I had the two subfolders.


That is normal. Is there a question?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is normal. Is there a question?


Sorry... it was just because you wrote "Good Luck" after my question..


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, F001-13-07-506 = 50.4, so no issue there.


I'm new to E-Sys coding and have Esys 3184 and found psdzdata 50.4 but need E-sys 3224 or 3225 with token.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> I'm new to E-Sys coding and have Esys 3184 and found psdzdata 50.4 but need E-sys 3224 or 3225 with token.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## meyergru (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I have the psdzdata link, too, please?

AtDhVaAnNkCsE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meyergru said:


> Can I have the psdzdata link, too, please?
> 
> AtDhVaAnNkCsE


PM sent.


----------



## andy16484 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, shawnsheridan's.
Can i have a pm with the link for esys.
thx


----------



## andy16484 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, shawnsheridan's.
Can i have a pm with the link for esys.
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andy16484 said:


> Hello, shawnsheridan's.
> Can i have a pm with the link for esys.
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## mondimuesker (Nov 22, 2013)

Hy have found your website after a long search by google to code my bmw f10...

Now i`m looking for
le PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.

Can anyone help me...

Greetings from north Germany... 

Great Site


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mondimuesker said:


> Hy have found your website after a long search by google to code my bmw f10...
> 
> Now i`m looking for
> le PSDZDATA50.3 and E-Sys3.23.4. and token.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tz789 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

can you PM me link to software and files and key? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tz789 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> can you PM me link to software and files and key? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi shawn

I need the latest 3.23.4 crack and token price and payment terms as well, but also need to FULL and LITE version 50.4 decompression password, please PM me, and would like to ask your FTP

"restricted directory" What was that? Is there something I need?

Thank you very much


----------



## TxF10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can I get the link to the latest software needed for coding F10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> hi shawn
> 
> I need the latest 3.23.4 crack and token price and payment terms as well, but also need to FULL and LITE version 50.4 decompression password, please PM me, and would like to ask your FTP
> 
> ...


I truly hope you did not download both 50.4 Full and Lite versions. If you did, you wasted your time and someones bandwidth, as with the Full version only, you have zero need for the Lite version.

There is nothing you "need" in the restricted folder.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TxF10 said:


> Can I get the link to the latest software needed for coding F10.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## fanta_lemon (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

can I get the link to the latest software, files and key needed for coding F06?

_Thanks so much in advance! _


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fanta_lemon said:


> Hi,
> 
> can I get the link to the latest software, files and key needed for coding F06?
> 
> _Thanks so much in advance! _


PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Shawn,
What version do I need for this level f010_13_11_502?



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need >= 51.1 and >= E-Sys 3.23.4.


----------



## Amherst (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Shawn
Could I please have the password for Daten 51.0 files please? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amherst said:


> Hello Shawn
> Could I please have the password for Daten 51.0 files please? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## wael_sukr (Mar 18, 2014)

hi shawn,
please send me est-token and pin for E-Sys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.4
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wael_sukr said:


> hi shawn,
> please send me est-token and pin for E-Sys 3.23.4 and psdzdata 50.4
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ad2k (Dec 17, 2012)

hello shawn, haven't been around for one year...
would you be so kind to send me link to E-sys 3.23.4 (token and pin) and psdzdata 50.4
regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ad2k said:


> hello shawn, haven't been around for one year...
> would you be so kind to send me link to E-sys 3.23.4 (token and pin) and psdzdata 50.4
> regards


PM sent.


----------



## condormann (Apr 10, 2014)

*links*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


can i get the links to the new soft and data files as well? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

condormann said:


> can i get the links to the new soft and data files as well? Thanks


I replied to your PM.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Please send me the links to the latest E-Sys and Psdzdata. Getting ready to work on a new car. 

Tks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please send me the links to the latest E-Sys and Psdzdata. Getting ready to work on a new car.
> 
> Tks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn. Much appreciated.


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can you PM the latest ESYS and PSDZ databases, thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yangjiey2k said:


> Hello, can you PM the latest ESYS and PSDZ databases, thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## condormann (Apr 10, 2014)

*Thanks !!!!!!!!*

Thank you


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

*new F31 320D business*

Hi all,

new at this coding thing but am I correct that to do some simple mods like activate office or turn off daytime lights I would need the E sys software and PSdZData file, the car is brand new (Aril 2014) so which version do I need.

Thanks

oh I have E Sysy v3.22.2 and 50.4 PSdZData on its way to me , is this the correct version required?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is the correct version only so long as the car was last programmed by dealer with <= ISTA/P 2.50.4, and the only way to know that is to read the car's I-Step Current:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

Of course if you use the latest versions, then you do not need to worry about it.


----------



## Darkdog (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt response, 

The car was probably coded at the factory as was only shipped in last week and was picked up within a few days, all the dealer had to do was fit a tracker, when I get the software and lead I will check (thanks for the link to your post) .... so I may need a later version ? is that available?

many thanks

Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You most definitely need the latest versions.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vandne said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I'm looking for the proper software files and token to allow coding on my soon to arrive 2015 F15. Can you help with this?
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Is 52.3 the Last Version of psdz
Thanks for Answering Shawn



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

have you the Lookup.xml file from version V53.3 or V53.0 ?

Thanks Maszika


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Is 52.3 the Last Version of psdz
> Thanks for Answering Shawn
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No. 53.3 is now the latest release.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maszika said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> have you the Lookup.xml file from version V53.3 or V53.0 ?
> 
> Thanks Maszika


The latest is from 53.2 as 53.3 had no update.

PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. 53.3 is now the latest release.


Thanks can you please send me the link the Dealer will update the Car on. Monday

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Thanks can you please send me the link the Dealer will update the Car on. Monday
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No. I have not packaged 53.3 yet, and the odds your dealer actually updated to 53.3 yet is slim. Let me know what your I-Step Current is when you get the car back from Dealer.


----------



## jancha (Jul 28, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest link for the software e-sys, psdzdata, password

Thanks a lot.

BMW 520d F10, 2014
Media: MN-002.033.002
Phone: TN-002.0234.001

p.s. currently installed e-sys 3.18.4 to find that it's not supported with my car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jancha said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest link for the software e-sys, psdzdata, password
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. I have not packaged 53.3 yet, and the odds your dealer actually updated to 53.3 yet is slim. Let me know what your I-Step Current is when you get the car back from Dealer.


Hi Shawn,
In 53.3 there is new I-Step for F10? 
I have 53.0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, but 52.2 got F010-14-07-503.

53.3 is ready now. PM sent.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn can you please Sent me the link for 53.3? Thanks.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tackerkratzke said:


> Hi Shawn can you please Sent me the link for 53.3? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Rbats (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link to 53.3 (or whichever the latest psdz is) as well? Thanks and much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rbats said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to 53.3 (or whichever the latest psdz is) as well? Thanks and much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me 51.x PSDZ download links.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's 53.3 now.

PM sent.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Shawn. I have 53.3. I need 51.x. Are there any links for 51.x?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your in luck. Ordinarily I don't keep older versions, but I happen to have 51.3.

PM sent.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup:Thank you very much Shawn. You do a great help.


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi shawn 
can you please send me link of latest psdzdata?


----------



## sharpxia (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you sent to me too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bb1025 said:


> Hi shawn
> can you please send me link of latest psdzdata?





sharpxia said:


> Can you sent to me too


PM's sent.


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi shawn 
can you please send me link of latest psdzdata?


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi shawn 
can you please send me link of latest psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bb1025 said:


> Hi shawn
> can you please send me link of latest psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi shawn 
can you please send me link of latest E-Sys and psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hi shawn
> can you please send me link of latest E-Sys and psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hi shawn
> can you please send me link of latest E-Sys and psdzdata?


Deleted.


----------



## jaxsgmg (Aug 19, 2016)

*hi*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


 psdzdata 50.3 password send me please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaxsgmg said:


> psdzdata 50.3 password send me please


Sorry, but I have no idea. 50.3 is from 3 years ago and is 46 versions ago.


----------



## jaxsgmg (Aug 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea. 50.3 is from 3 years ago and is 46 versions ago.


my bmw f10 2013 my coding screen m performance install screen m 550d text what problem


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi
Can I have latest psdzdata??
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bb1025 said:


> Hi
> Can I have latest psdzdata??
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## okropik (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello, I am just new about coding of car and have similiar problem like you. Please, could you send me the password for psdzdata 50.3 ?
Thanks a lot

Best regards Ondrej


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

okropik said:


> Hello, I am just new about coding of car and have similiar problem like you. Please, could you send me the password for psdzdata 50.3 ?
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Best regards Ondrej


Who are you writing to?

Old PSdZData is not maintained, and if it were, if car has > 50.3 on it, then 50.3 PSdZData wouldn't work anyway.

Is there some reason you are not using the latest software?


----------



## okropik (Feb 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Who are you writing to?
> 
> Old PSdZData is not maintained, and if it were, if car has > 50.3 on it, then 50.3 PSdZData wouldn't work anyway.
> 
> Is there some reason you are not using the latest software?


Yes, I wrote to you Shawn .....

Well, yesterday I just bought a ENET ESYS cabel and recieve E-SYS 3.24 and 50.3 PSdZData together, that is the reason :thumbdwn:.

I have BMW 520d F11 LCI 2013 and I would like to set up new features like reading limit info, folding mirrors, internet via smarthphone and etc...

If you mean, that I should use other version of SW, please, would you be so kind and send me a link?

Many thanks for your help, best Ondrej

PS: I hope after coding will be my car still roadworthy  It is quiet complicated as I see many various information, but never easy manual how to do it like a novice


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

okropik said:


> Yes, I wrote to you Shawn .....
> 
> Well, yesterday I just bought a ENET ESYS cabel and recieve E-SYS 3.24 and 50.3 PSdZData together, that is the reason :thumbdwn:.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## okropik (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot for such a quick help Shawn. I will try it! Best Ondrej


----------



## hassanwaris (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi Shawn, can you PM me too please, I need the PSdZData files too

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hassanwaris said:


> hi Shawn, can you PM me too please, I need the PSdZData files too
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## rabbutler (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest Psdzdata too please.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rabbutler said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest Psdzdata too please.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------

